# The Case For Cannibalism



## Nero Egernia (Apr 11, 2017)

An interesting read, seeing as cannibalism can happen in both captive and wild situations.

The Case for Cannibalism.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 12, 2017)

Fantastic article.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 12, 2017)

A good read, very in-depth and interesting.


----------

